
Fed finds economic challenge: Workers who don't want to come back to their jobs - harambae
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/27/fed-beige-book-many-workers-dont-want-to-come-back-to-their-jobs.html
======
aiscapehumanity
Basic income and automation. That's the real transformation, this is just the
human side of a process that is and has been occuring. Temporally accelerated
to some degree by covid.

